
Guardians from Hell-completely legal system for undermining rights of elderly - waltwalther
https://www.tabletmag.com/scroll/264932/guardians-from-hell
======
waltwalther
I posted this here because it needs attention, and because I read a similar
article posted here months ago. This is sad and sickening.

